# empozar



## camargo

Hola amigos

Quiero saber si alguien conoce una palabra en francés que sea la traducción de la española: "empozar" . Sí, meter algo en un pozo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

Buenos días Camargo:

Vaya que nos has planteado una pregunta interesante. Creo que en francés no hay un verbo específico para la acepción de "empozar" que estás buscando. 

Déposer au fond d'un puits ?

Saludos,
swift


----------



## Sebalo

Hola,
Yo tampoco conozco ningún equivalente en francés para "empozar". Diría "verser dans un puits" para un líquido y "jeter au fond d'un puits" para cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## saintest66

Hola, me interesaría saber en que contexto está, es decir una "oración" completa, ya que existen muchos trucos para traducir, por ejemplo transfiriendo a otro término lo que no puedas poner en el que tienes que traducir. Y con toda razón dice Swift que ésa es une pregunta interesante, lo demás es asunto de máquinas, eso sí buenas.
Te lo pregunto porque sospecho de un uso particular ya que se suele emplear muy poco eso de empozar para decir que has tirado algo a un pozo, más bien sería esconder algo en un pozo o mejor todavía en sentido figurado.
Y según dice la hermosa canción pasada al cha cha cubano:
""Fumando espero
a la mujer que quiero… " 

Un pequeño respiro no nos vendrá mal; a ver si se asoman las tijeras.


----------



## camargo

Hola

En atención al interés que demuestran, y venciendo mi pereza, les cito la oración entera. Antes les aclaro que es parte de un texto literario, una novela, y que por el tipo de escritura de la que se trata el aspecto rítmico es fundamental. Lo aclaro para que entiendan que debo reemplazarlo por una sola palabra; en ese caso, a mí se me ocurría sencillamente "enterrer" (no hace falta insistir en lo que se pierde, vivo perdiendo sentidos). Pero saquen sus propias conclusiones:

"Delibera hasta durante el sueño. Es su nueva ocupación visible. La otra, reforzar las soldaduras del carozo que pasa de boca en boca sin abrirse, el fruto de lo que callan, empozarlo lejos de la mirada de Ma." 

La novela se llama "Muñecas 970" y el autor soy yo (aclaro para que las cuchilleras no me corten por ocultar datos, no por vanidad).

Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

Empozar_ = mettre dans un puits_, simplement. Si ce que tu veux c'est "empozarlo de la mirada", tu pourrais "le camoufler du regard" par exemple.

Pohana


----------



## yserien

Respetando lo dicho por Camargo y volviendo al término "empozar" quiza haya que tomarselo por el sentido figurado del francés "pétrin", être dans le pétrin, estar empozado,en un aprieto, sin esperanzas de recuperación. Es una opinión.


----------



## saintest66

Ya me parecía a mí; ¿ no es así, amigo Swift?

¿ qué te parece _enfouir_
"le fruit de ce qu'elles taisent, comme au fond d'un puits, loin du regard de Ma"
Ya que y con mucha razón, es el ritmo lo que quieres resaltar, te puedo asegurar que este ritmo ternario no desluciría tanto.
Y si quieres jugar con las aliteraciones:
"le fruit de ce qu'elles taisent, enfoui au fond d'un puits, loin du regard de Ma"
Ya me pasé, ya lo sé.
Un saludo


----------



## swift

Como de costumbre, el contexto es fundamental. Gracias al contexto, se puede desambiguar el término y a partir de la desambiguación se puede negociar. Yo no veo inconveniente alguno para realizar una modulación metafórica, olvidarnos del pozo y buscar por el lado de enterrar algo, ocultarlo.

Me gustan las propuestas saintestianas.

Saludos,
swift


----------



## yserien

Justamente una de las definiciones del RAE está : EMPOZAR :  Dicho de un expediente: Quedar sin curso.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Lo de enfouir me gusta mucho. Se me ocurre reemplazar sencillamente empozar por enfouir, sin extenderme, no porque no aprecie la aliteración que resulta.

"L'autre, renforcer les soudures du noyau qui passe de bouche en bouche sans s'ouvrir, le fruit de ce qu'ils taisent, l'enfouir loin du regard de Ma". 
¿Está bien?

Muchísimas gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Paciente

Salut...
Je trouve que l'enfouir loin du regard rend très bien le sens original! 
Il est vrai que l'on pert le puits en chemin, l'inclure en disant "l'enfouir au fond d'un puits" renforcerait encore plus l'oration (personnellement je ne le trouve pas lourd mais ce ne sera pas l'avis de tout le monde!)
A bientôt


----------



## saintest66

Eh bien, voilà une petite satisfaction ; à bientôt. Bonne nuit, au moins pour les Européens. À Paris, il est 23h45, il fait moins froid.
Saintest.


----------



## camargo

Muchas gracias a todos

Bonne nuit


----------



## Coque

Holas.
...resucitando un hilo muerto, y muy a pesar de que el propio camargo ya estaba de acuerdo con las propuestas, pregunto si aquel uso de "empozarlo" no se trata mas bien de un sentido próximo al de "contenerlo".

Algo empozado no sería solo lo que se mete a un pozo. Por extensión puede ser algo "depositado", en general, hasta "contenido", "estancado". Pienso en el poema de Vallejo: "Hay golpes en la vida, tan fuertes Yo no sé! / Golpes como del odio de Dios; como si ante ellos, la resaca de todo lo sufrido se empozara en el alma Yo no sé!" Al leer la frase original de camargo sentí inmediatamente que el sentido iba por ahí y que "enfouir" mas bien recogía el sentido añadido por "lejos de Ma".

En fin, es una idea... que en todo caso apunta a la pregunta ¿cómo traducir "empozar" para hablar del agua de un manantial que, en vez de fluir y llegar al rio, se queda toda en las parcelas y malogra los sembríos.

Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes bonjour,



Coque said:


> ¿cómo traducir "empozar" para hablar del agua de un manantial que, en vez de fluir y llegar al rio, se queda toda en las parcelas y malogra los sembríos.


Me temo que tu nueva pregunta pasó inadvertida. Lo siento.

Este sentido de _empozar_ corresponde a _encharcar_ en el español de por aquí y el diccionario lo traduce por:
 - détremper

Según frase y contexto también se puede traducir por:
- terrains engorgés

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## saintest66

_eaux stagnantes_ podría ser una respuesta, dependiendo ésta de la organización de la oración en su conjunto que desconozco.
Saludos


----------



## Coque

Mmmm... con mas contexto sería mas o menos así:
"El agua de ese manantial se queda *empozada*/encharcada en la zona, inundando las parcelas y malogrando los cultivos".

¿Les parece bien "détrempée"? "Estancada" no me suena porque puede connotar un sentido de descomposición que no necesariamente se aplica, ya que el agua generalmente se queda un poco en la superficie, un poco infiltrada.

Gracias!


----------



## jprr

Sí, me parece que "détremp*er*" convienne, pero rearmando la oración:
L'eau ... détrempe la zone ...
o:
[toute] la zone est détrempée par l'eau ... qui ...
L'eau ... détrempée 

También : L'eau ... inonde [toute] la zone, détrempant les parcelles ....


----------



## Coque

Excelente, gracias!


----------



## saintest66

_¿cómo traducir "empozar" para hablar del agua de un manantial que, en vez de fluir y llegar al rio, se queda toda en las parcelas y malogra los sembríos_

Bonsoir à tous (au moins ici à Paris, il est minuit); le langage est bien sûr fait pour être replacé dans des situations originales par les auteurs; mais le traducteur espagnol-français (ou vice versa) est tenu à une sorte d'obligation, qui est de tenter de dire, dans notre cas en français, ce que l'auteur aurait dit en français s'il avait écrit en français. Hélas, je ne vois pas de phrase exactement à traduire, ce qui est fort dommageable pour une traduction, laquelle est toujours un cas particulier. Et pour "_détrempé_", terme du registre soutenu maintenant, l'usage le plus courant est de l'utiliser avec le substantif "terre" ou un équivalent; bien sûr je suis sûr que Google et d'excellents dictionnaires donneront des contre exemples, même nombreux. On trouve toujours des contre-exemples de tout. "Détremper" est souvent associé à l'idée de régions pluvieuses où l'eau de pluie  met de longues semaines ou mois à disparaître dans le sol ou les airs; ou bien à la suite d'un accident technique : "un terrain détrempé par l'eau provenant d'une fuite dans une canalisation" . Si on met un complément d'agent "détrempé par … quelque chose" il faut préciser car _détremper par de l'eau_ (même stagnante)  est une tautologie ou alors il faut préciser par exemple "détremper par les pluies récurrentes d'octobre dans ces régions". Mais bien sûr tout cela reste affaire personnelle de lectures, de choix, de goûts, et encore une fois, le texte de la phrase à traduire eût été nécessaire. Y en cuanto a la idea que señala  Coque, repito que _"eaux stagnantes"_ remite a esta idea pero no es una traducción.


----------

